# Finally Upgrading To 180G For My 5 Geryi



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I finally pulled the trigger on a new 180g tank for my 5 geryi. I had been talking about it for the past several months, so i'm very excited it is finally materializing.







My hope is that, like GG's geryi, they become more active and less territorial in the larger tank. right now as it stands, i only have 3 in my 125g, with the other two solo. it's kind of funny though, my largest one that is solo, can see a bit of the other ones from where his tank stands, and he will go a little nuts when they move. I'm hoping the two most dominant and territorial chill out a little more in the 180g...i know though that could change as these are quite territorial fish and i may even have to remove one or two still if they don't tolerate each other too well in the larger tank. i also may even add another one or two geryi if it may help to spread the aggression around.

I think i am going to use play sand, and probably a black background..though the background is a little up in the air.

other than that, i am reusing the wooden stand from my 125g, as i am going to sell that tank. it should be fairly easy to just add 6"+ of extra depth to the stand, rather than building an entirely new one. i'll probably start by removing the 1" plywood the tank rests on, and then adding 4x4's and/or 2x4's to the four corners and to the sides for increased support.

i've been deliberating on whether to try a breeding project with them. however, that also is up in the air. my concern is that with the simulation of the dry season and lowered water levels, they could get quite nasty and territorial with one another. these are not commonly available fish, as most of you know. they fight enough as it is, i would assume if the tank was 1/4 full, they might become VERY territorial. if i do it i will have to monitor them very carefully.

look for pics!







i'll hopefully have it up and running mid week, maybe even late tuesday...it should cycle quickly if i reuse filters.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That will be an amazing piranha tank... congrats!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cant wait to see pics !!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow !!

Hope it turns out well for you ! You should see a big difference in the 180 with the 5 fishes in it !
Cant wait to see pics !


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Hell yeah. I hope it works out better and all 5 stay together. I also just went from a 125 to a 180. It didn't look that much bigger until I got it into place. I can really tell now tho.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking forward to pics


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

The geryi are going to love it and so will you... cant wait to see pics









IMO the play sand on black background will look killer with some rocks and a bit of driftwood


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking forward for the pictures mate








One of the Dutch members just installed a dimmerlight installation on his tank, slowly increasing the light over a couple of hours and slowly decreasing it for a couple of hours. It's alomost a perfect daylight and twilight simulation.

I think it might be interesting for you as well if you intend to try breeding them since it's a more natural simulation.

I wouldn't t do the drops in waterlevel in the season simulation though, geryis often like the well-lit surface so dropping the level may just have a negative result in it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

memento said:


> Looking forward for the pictures mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the interest everyone







i'm not 100% sure on the background. i might try a more natural looking one than black, which looks more "slick". something maybe like the really nice ones that aquascape sells, though they are $$$. maybe even make my own.

i got scared when i saw some video of ternetzi in a breeder's dry season, they were going at it a lot more in the lowered water levels...so yes i could try some of the many other variables that are used to try and stimulate the fish to breed.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im guessing dry season you would also need to fast the piranhas? that might get hairy with geryi, its quite risky IMO but the payoff would be not only recognition but $$$$ if you reared the fry to little 1" geryi














you can put me down for an order now...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that's all and nice, and yes those are reasons, but also i wish more people would try and breed piranhas in general because i see them becoming less and less available because of more restrictive import/export laws, as well as dwindling in #'s because of human intervention into their natural environment. who knows, in 10-20 years all we might have are p. nattereri and s. maculatus, as they are the only that seem to breed readily, or at least fairly often in s. maculatus' case.

really, though, i wouldn't expect to make much money, anyway. few people have heard of s. geryi and after a batch or two the market would dry up quickly. also, to make any money on breeding fish you have to do it on a much larger scale than a few fry tanks.

it's also a bit of a challenge, which makes it interesting to me.









oh yeah, to answer your other question...yes the dry season would mean some fasting...and that could range from a few weeks to several...and that is dangerous esp. talking about serras.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

It would be nice if i had the money to spend and then to gamble on a breeding project of serras since i would love to take a small backyard pool and put a few large rhoms in it with a bunch of sizable dither fish, but i live a home still and im going to school in september... so far the only thing i have bred are ball pythons and i love it its an awesome experience watching them hatch out from your own animals, very rewarding experience.

You raise a good point about the geryi and the fact the public is completely unaware of there existence didn't think about it like that


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that would be sweet, having a pool of piranhas, and i bet they would breed much more readily...the filtration though, lol, would be gigantic to say the least


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well, the 180g is a no go for today







place i ordered from said it was out of stock at where they order their tanks. that's not the best customer service as they could of told me yesterday.







i'm glad i called before tearing down my 125g.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well, i can't believe this now....

i just got a phone call from the manager of the LFS i ordered from, and she had just talked to her supplier. i guess the supplier is out of 180g tanks and felt bad they didn't have any in stock. so, the supplier is now sending to the LFS a 220g AT NO EXTRA COST!














not sure if i mentioned this, but i just decided to order a stand, as well, as the price wasn't terrible and it will make the transition much easier.

won't be here until next tuesday, but i am pumped. this is gonna be so sweet, i am sure the geryi won't mind the extra height.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice offer, good luck with it


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> well, i can't believe this now....
> 
> i just got a phone call from the manager of the LFS i ordered from, and she had just talked to her supplier. i guess the supplier is out of 180g tanks and felt bad they didn't have any in stock. so, the supplier is now sending to the LFS a 220g AT NO EXTRA COST!
> 
> ...


Bad ass man! That's what I got (220G), and my Rhoms are happy as can be in there! They LOVE it. Congrats.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice on the 220 even more water

and smoke rhoms as in plural how many do you have in a 220 and how big are they?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

bob351 said:


> nice on the 220 even more water
> 
> and smoke rhoms as in plural how many do you have in a 220 and how big are they?


Yeah those are my 2 Xingu Rhoms... you saw pics of them the other day... (one looked like a Marble).

My tank could be a 240 even, but I can't quite remember so I always say 220.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats, Primetime!...







...Can't wait to see the final results!...There aren't too many members who have successfully shoaled Geryi together!....good luck!..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> nice on the 220 even more water
> 
> and smoke rhoms as in plural how many do you have in a 220 and how big are they?


Yeah those are my 2 Xingu Rhoms... you saw pics of them the other day... (one looked like a Marble).

My tank could be a 240 even, but I can't quite remember so I always say 220.
[/quote]
yeah i remember the rhoms now...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

tank is up and running!







let me tell you what a pain in the ass a 220g tank is to move...very heavy and delicate going into my basement, down a flight of stairs. i was able to do it though with help from some friends.

it's about 80% full right now, and making me a little nervous, all that weight on the wooden stand. i did buy the stand from my LFS. i just have to add sand, tomorrow, and a background..though having a hard time deciding on one.

i have x3 AC70's cycling it right now, all from my 125g, with help from 2 powerheads for circulation.

i should be adding the fish, tomorrow, or day after so look for pics of my 5 geryi in it!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats!









I ended up painting the back of mine black, and I really like how it looks. Can't wait to see the Geryis in there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats awesome Prime







I cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

congrats man cant wait for the pics... only 1q are you adding more filtration 3 ac70's does not seem like much


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they are in the tank, and looking really good. they haven't stopped moving since i put all 5 in the tank. this is what i was hoping for.
















in the 125g, whether i had only 3 in there, or all 5, they would be fighting over territory...though more so w/ all 5. i found the 125g worked ok for the purpose of housing 3 of them, they just were not too active, only the top one in the pecking order would move.

i will snap some pics and/or video w/in the next day or two.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

bob351 said:


> congrats man cant wait for the pics... only 1q are you adding more filtration 3 ac70's does not seem like much


i added a 4th AC70. all 4 are from tanks that were already up for a long time so it should cycle quickly. I also have a nice wet/dry i will be adding the next day or two. I even have a knock-off large canister that i may add, it's been collecting dust for a very long time. i think it is supposed to be comparable to a XP3.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant wait to see them


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> congrats man cant wait for the pics... only 1q are you adding more filtration 3 ac70's does not seem like much


i added a 4th AC70. all 4 are from tanks that were already up for a long time so it should cycle quickly. I also have a nice wet/dry i will be adding the next day or two. I even have a knock-off large canister that i may add, it's been collecting dust for a very long time. i think it is supposed to be comparable to a XP3.
[/quote]
sounds good... just thought u were keeping 3 ac 70's on a 220g


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

This is the only pic I took that was decent. It gives you an idea. I still need a background. I'll get more and better ones over the weekend, and eventually a feeding vid once they start eating well.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

... very nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

yes very nice indeed


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good! They must be happy.


----------



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

primetime3wise said:


> well, the 180g is a no go for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you prob shouldnt tear it down till you got the 220 cycled and all that


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

wow man...that is nice...serra together??I didn t know that you can keep more then one geryi...so they are not aggressive?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hr: they are aggressive thats why there are 5 in a 220 but yes you can keep a few together


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very slick setup


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking good Prime











lorteti hr said:


> wow man...that is nice...serra together??I didn t know that you can keep more then one geryi...so they are not aggressive?


Read about GG's experience about that : http://www.opefe.com/pira_Sgeri.html


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Read about GG's experience about that : http://www.opefe.com/pira_Sgeri.html
[/quote]
thanks for the info mate....


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome tank so far. Have you thought about what else your going to put in the tank, as far as aquascaping?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

frantzml1982 said:


> Awesome tank so far. Have you thought about what else your going to put in the tank, as far as aquascaping?


thanks everyone for the kind words. i just may add another large piece of driftwood and maybe a large fake plant or two...just concerned that could possibly bring back some of the territorial behavior.

i am thinking of maybe adding 1 or 2 more geryi, as well.

as far as the background, i think i may go with like a light grey, either that for a natural look or black for a slicker look. i also want to get more of a purple flourescent lighting to show off the geryi coloration that has like a purple hue to it and that lighting will bring it out more.

i think i'll mostly look at other tanks and see what goes well with white sand for a background.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

lorteti hr said:


> wow man...that is nice...serra together??I didn t know that you can keep more then one geryi...so they are not aggressive?


of course they are aggressive, still fighting now, it's gonna take a bit for them to settle down in the new tank.

however, there is some grey area with serras, where some species seem to tolerate each other more than others. other than s. maculatus, i probably wouldn't try this with any other serra species...but that's just me.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet tank primetime. I'm totally jealous


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice Prime....Hey what kind of filtration are you running? Looks like 4 over hang filters and a Hydor?

Look forward to the updates! I wanted Geyi bad for a while and just after I had gotten a Guyana Rhom Shark Aquarium got about 5 geryis in!!
I wouldn't part but....Someday ...someday...I'll have Geryi


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Nice Prime....Hey what kind of filtration are you running? Looks like 4 over hang filters and a Hydor?
> 
> Look forward to the updates! I wanted Geyi bad for a while and just after I had gotten a Guyana Rhom Shark Aquarium got about 5 geryis in!!
> I wouldn't part but....Someday ...someday...I'll have Geryi


one of the hob filters was leaking, so now x3 AC 70's...but i am adding my wet/dry to the tank later today, and possibly a nice generic name canister filter...depends if i can find all the parts, lol because it has just been lying around for a few years without use.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lookn awesome primetime. Hope they settle down for ya. Careful with deodorant primetime as that tank is armpit deep.lol.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks bruner. They are doing pretty good right now, not much fighting it seems with all that room, and having 5 together. as far as skittishness, they really aren't showing much, my presence doesn't seem to bother them much. it's different than when i had them in the 125g. first of all i didn't even keep them all in the 125g because they were too territorial in it..so i only kept 3 in it, and also they were more skittish in it.

i still have some work to do. set up a background, another powerhead, and add some more filtration...but i need to get paid first, $$$, lol.

i like that, armpit deep







it's true though.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Any deeper n you'd need a snorkel.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice. i am impressed.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Dream tank! Salute.


----------

